# Francis X1 Good or Bad?



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it a step up or sideways from what I already have??.......


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Sideways.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

aww crap


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha, IMO anyway! Your next upgrade would be something with two boilers really.....

Lee


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Think your right dude


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I sold my X1 last month to upgrade to the Rancilio Silvia. Whilst the X1 is great to look at and certainly makes a statement, it did develop a fault with the temperature guage and had to be returned to the manufacturers over Christmas. Fault fixed but I did find it quite slow and compared to the steam wand on the Rancilio it was a snail's pace.

I would say for the price these machines are commanding at the moment (because of the exchange rate) put an extra £50 and get something a bit better.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok how about the Briel Multi pro???........has some great write ups and a bit more umph lol


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Never heard of that one, will have to do some searching on the internet. What happened to La Pavoni? I thought that one was in the running?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I imagine the La Pavoni would be a frustrating machine to use unless you can dedicate some substantial time to it.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm getting a nice semi auto this month then a manual next and work them side by side........


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whats wrong with the machine you currently have?

I have a friend who plays golf and buys new clubs every 6 months.

His handicap does not improve as he does not spend enough time on the basics (eg his putting)

New equipment does not make him a better player, as he does not put enough time in practising.

He wants to drive longer but does not spend time understanding swing dynamics.

He will continue to enjoy golf but has not reached the level where he will find a noticeable difference in his equipment.

Coffee is very similar and when a barista is limited by the machine he/she is working with they should consider a change.

This is not intended to have a dig at all, and it may be that the Dualit is on its way out.

The natural progression would be to something like a Vibiemme, an Izzo Alex Duetto, or maybe a semi-commercial 1 group.

Going to a lever is a radical change and I think you might find it frustrating

Hope this helps


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I get what your saying totally, I just fancy a new toy and something with a bit more to play around with....that why i'm going to have my cake and eat it lol.....and I'm very patient with things that interest me and the lever machine will keep me out of mischief for some time lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The natural progression would be to something like a Vibiemme, an Izzo Alex Duetto, or maybe a semi-commercial 1 group.


Some seriously expensive kit there. I was hoping my next move for a dual would not be quite as wallet-thumping.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Well what I'm getting has a duel thermo block.....and chromed brass portafilter, 2ltr tank, 18 bar you can select how much espresso you want in the cup and also control the steam.......its little heard of outside the US but the machines are selling for $500 there.......I read a lot of reviews on coffee forums and they seem to be very positive apart from some issues of it needing parts after a few years of service lol duh!......and it will be with me tomorrow....fingers crossed


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

So have you've gone for the Briel Multi or La Pavoni??


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

From the description I'm guessing the Briel MutliPro. Will your company start stocking them after your "assessment"?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Did you get a deal on this one as well? From memory, your Dualit was a "freebie" wasn't it? Don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Well the machine arrived...and It was the wrong one!! grrrr!!!!.......gona sort it all out tomorrow......older model and European plug fitted....what a shambles!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

What machine did you order? Where did you order it from? Oh no. Don't attempt to change the plug. Foreign machines are made for a different voltage (I think, I'm no expert - just a woman). You don't want to blow up your electrics at home.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

lol...Its completely the wrong one so I looked at the box and just swore a lot....lol...Its from Fairfax coffee in London......and hopefully I'll be given a new group 2 La Pavoni next week.....its huge but I might see if I can steal parts from it or find a person who wants to swap for a smaller one lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm confused now


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have to say, I am too.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

.....I just re-read my last post.......ok to reiterate - the one that got delivered today is wrong and going back.....hopefully for the right one! and next week a unrelated friend is hopefully getting me a La Pavoni group 2 to do with what I will.......its never been used so looking forward to getting that lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it a special you are getting from Fairfax Coffee? Something in-trade?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

na just did a lot of phoning around and found some great offers there........its not my perfect machine but a step in the right direction and away from pressurised portafilters to relying on the grind and technique............







....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

You're being very cagy !! Hopefully all will be revealed soon.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You can tell us


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

not being cagey just not putting all my eggs in one basket lol.......will post a pic as soon as I get the right one lol....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think I am going to sleep tonight ..... I'm too excited


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've guessed it:










Was it the black one you wanted?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

or perhaps this one?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

So, Monkey Boy, have you been on the phone yet? What's the latest?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

OK phoned up had a frank chat with them and.......well my new machine will be arriving tues, a bit late but not bad. Also because of the hassle of the mix up I can keep the machine they already sent for free. So I run through my first coffee through it and Its milk frother is amazing, a great cup 1st time!....the free machine is selling for £499 in the US.....here's the first pic


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A free machine? Blimey. So have you put a UK plug on it then? What are you going to do with your Dualit? So many questions which need answers!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I got an adapter and I think I'll ebay the Dualit this weekend.....with a bit of luck I'll get most of the money back that I paid out on the new machine/machines lol.......I'm loving this machine....its quieter, faster, steams milk in about 15 seconds....loads of fun!!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

So it is another Briel Multi-Pro on the way or a different machine?

You sound happy so that's good. I found the increased power of the steam wand on my Rancilio amazing. To think, when I had the X1, I used to wedge the milk jug whilst it was steaming and do another job in between - not anymore, there's no time for that!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I know the milks just sorted!....the one on its way has a pressure dial, cup rack bar and a few upgrades to the original machine like you can select how much espresso you want out and anti drip. I'm really loving the 18 bar pressure







......makes such a difference!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought fairfax went under? Or did Lau leave? I thought he left as they went under?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Is the Briel Multi-pro coming to this country?

My milk is still taking a while to steam.

Must stop hand from reaching for wallet .... no ... no ... bathroom needs replacing ... must stop looking at shiny ... aarrrgghhh


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

well I have a spare one







I'm always cautious when I get things but I have to admit I think it was a big step forward getting this machine


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Cautious? - you've replaced your coffee machine and grinder within the space of a few months.

I'm only jealous


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

lol 1 month.......I'm my own worst enemy


----------

